# Lost tortoise in New Forest



## Chickenhelen (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi. I have lost a much loved large tortoise who has lived with the same family for 40 years. She went missing from near the Bold Forester Pub in Marchwood. Any New Forest dog walkers / horse riders/ walkers etc, please keep an eye out for her.


----------



## DutchGirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Chickenhelen said:


> Hi. I have lost a much loved large tortoise who has lived with the same family for 40 years. She went missing from near the Bold Forester Pub in Marchwood. Any New Forest dog walkers / horse riders/ walkers etc, please keep an eye out for her.


Has your tortoise turned up yet? If not I'll try and put this on the Facebook Southampton lost and found pets for you.


----------



## Chickenhelen (Sep 2, 2016)

DutchGirl said:


> Has your tortoise turned up yet? If not I'll try and put this on the Facebook Southampton lost and found pets for you.


Hi. No, she hasn't been found yet. I would really appreciate if you could put it on Facebook as I have no idea how to do this - I'm far to old to know how to use Facebook !! Thanks very much.


----------



## DutchGirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi - I've put this on the 'Lost and Found Pets Southampton' Facebook page for you, hopefully the people on there will be able to share your post around the area - fingers crossed x


----------



## Chickenhelen (Sep 2, 2016)

DutchGirl said:


> Hi - I've put this on the 'Lost and Found Pets Southampton' Facebook page for you, hopefully the people on there will be able to share your post around the area - fingers crossed x


That's great, thanks very much. We're really hoping she turns up before it gets too cold x


----------



## DutchGirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi Chickenhelen - a number of people have shared my post around the New Forest/Southampton area. Once person suggests that your tortoise may have buried herself as apparently they had heard of a few tortoises that had done so recently.


----------

